# Boeing B-29 Superfortress



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)

SB-29 drops an A-3 lifeboat. B-29A-40-BN 44-61671

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 14, 2015)

Theres an aspect of that first picture that strikes me. How a thing of beauty can be an instrument of death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2015)

How true...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2015)

syscom3 said:


> Theres an aspect of that first picture that strikes me. How a thing of beauty can be an instrument of death.


Fully agree...and that is a remarkable photo that must have been an incredible sight in person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2015)

tread very carefully.....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 16, 2015)

In my private view, military aircraft are nothing but a mere delivery tool of ordinance though I may not be so emotional about them as other patriotic enthusiasts.

The B-29 was a symbol of super technology for my father and a symbol of disaster for my mother.
I have inherited both views but, for me, it is a symbol of common topic between you and me in this forum

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 16, 2015)

Well said from your point of view my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 16, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Well said from your point of view my friend



Thanks my friend


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2015)

Well said Shinpachi. Well said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks sys too my friend!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dummy,Tinian 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2016)

Saipan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2016)

XB-29

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes, she was beautiful with shinny skin and a very symbol of highly advanced American technology in the Japanese sky.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 6, 2016)

Retrofit of a B-29 Superfortress with Allison V-3420-11 inline engines at Cleveland Fisher Body plant circa 1944

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 6, 2016)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 6, 2016)

What a fabulous picture in post #32 with so much to commend it, besides just the modification oof the Super Fortress going on. Notice the P-75 Eagle fuselage in production just to the right there behind, and perpendicular to the B-29, as well as the stock piles of outer wings and stabilizers for the 29 that were also being produced on site. At this point it looked like there may still be a chance for the Eagle, but it was not to be. How I wish I could step into this picture if even just for a little while...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2016)

B-29A fuselage workers in Renton.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 1, 2016)

Beautiful aircraft.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 1, 2016)

Great photos!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2016)

Now thats real cool...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2017)

RAF Boeing B-29 Washington B.1 WW346 at Aldergrove

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 16, 2017)

This airplane was part of an experimental B-29 modification program called "Project S68", which was a manned turret evaluation of B-29 type airplanes conducted in October 1944. The airplane used in the evaluation, B-29# 42-24441, was re-designated as a B-20-25-BW. The airplane featured manned turrets in place of remote controlled turrets as found on standard production model B-29 airplanes.

The airplane featured remotely controlled forward firing Emmerson Model 136 "Jowl Barbettes"-- one on each side of the nose and equipped with a single 50 cal in each barbette. The airplane also had two manned Martin upper turrets in place of the standard B-29 turrets on top. The airplane was equipped with two Sperry ball turrets--one was a Sperry A-2 Ball Turret mounted in the lower forward position and a modified Sperry A-13 ball turret in the lower aft position as featured in the photo. The airplane also was equipped with flexible waist guns. The program was soon dropped.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 18, 2017)

Would love to have the technical specs and prints of those Erco Jowl Barbettes


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2017)

Great pics.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 21, 2017)

Damaged tail of 504th BG, 24th BS B-29 #4 on Tinian,


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2017)

great shots.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2018)

Cool shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Donivanp (Sep 16, 2018)

Reilly cool, glad I found this thread!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 27, 2018)

http://www.geocities.jp/pinealguy/tatsuo/images/B29-small.jpg


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 27, 2018)

Yes, it's Tatsuo Hasegawa's collection.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2018)

Beauty

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Loading 12,000 lb US Tallboy bomb on a B-29 Superfortress at Guam in the Marianas Islands 1945.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*B-29 Superfortress dropping a British 12000 lb Blockbuster 1945.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

B-29 engine. 
https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/19930093279.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

1945 Kawasaki Ki-100 vs B29 - Shigeo Koike


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2019)

Zero designer Jiro Horikoshi admitted the Ki-100 was much better than Zero.
I love it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

B-29 with the big boy bomb. the B-29, with a single T14 22'000lb Earth Quake Bomb


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

The American bomb was an enlarged version of the British ammunition.In the course of development, however, some technological nuances had to be taken into account, due to which the weight of the finished bomb went beyond the intended framework. The finished Cloudmaker weighed 20 tons and was about twice as tall as Tallboy. Torpex explosive charge - about eight tons. The weight and dimensions of the new seismic bomb were such that only one aircraft could carry it - the Convair B-36 Peacemaker bomber.
However, the Pismaker did not immediately become the carrier of the T-12 bomb. First made several test dumps from a smaller aircraft, the Boeing B-29 Superfortress. For testing specially remade serial bomber. It was made as easy as possible by removing all unnecessary parts (armor and weapons), remade the cargo compartment to accommodate a large ammunition, and also calculated the amount of fuel poured accordingly. Until the first test bomb was dropped, everyone involved in the project was very nervous: nothing could tell how the bomber would behave, the maximum take-off mass of which was only three times the mass of the bomb. The designers feared that the plane, freed from the load, would throw up, and the resulting overload would damage its design. Luckily,Test pilots coped with the sharp arisen cabrirovaniem and B-29 safely returned to its airport.
ccording to some data, during the tests, the T-12 bomb dropped from a height of ten kilometers penetrated up to 50-55 meters of soil or up to 8-10 meters of concrete. Thus, the capabilities of the new American ammunition were significantly higher than that of any other bombs of this class. In addition, due to the principle of its operation, a seismic bomb in depth in some cases could be more effective than nuclear weapons exploding in the air or on the surface of the earth.
Shortly after the B-29 began testing, the first reset of the Cloudmaker from the B-36 aircraft took place. For a heavy strategic bomber, this procedure turned out to be completely safe, although the Peacemaker had to be redone accordingly. In January 1949, as an experiment, one B-36 took off at once with two T-12 bombs. The flight took place without incident, although the bomb load of 43 tons (two bombs and suspension devices for them) exceeded the maximum allowed.
Also in 1949, the T-12 Cloudmaker bomb was adopted. Around the same time, the chiefs of the Pentagon finally decided on the priorities for the development of their air force. Now the strategic bombers B-36 were considered solely as carriers of nuclear weapons. Cloudmaker bombs that have a specific tactical niche have lost their priority. Finally, in the mid-fifties, American nuclear engineers created several new nuclear bombs that acted like seismic ones: they “stuck” into the ground and exploded there. These munitions turned out to be much smaller and lighter than the “Cloudmaker”, which is why not only B-36s, but also other American bombers of that time could transport them. 
The T-12 Cloudmaker seismic bomb was in service with the United States Air Force until the late 1950s. On February 12, 1959, the command ordered the B-36 bombers to be removed from service. Since no other aircraft could use the T-12 super heavy bomb, it was also excluded from the list of weapons of the American air force. In the future, the United States did not deal with the themes of ultra-large caliber bombs. This niche was firmly occupied by less heavy ammunition with sufficient characteristics. In addition, over the past decades, the bomb is accelerated to the desired speed, not in a free fall, but with the help of a solid-fuel accelerator. The time of huge seismic bombs weighing several tons has passed.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

art was here already


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2019)

Johnbr, maybe you haven't read this?


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2019)

Old Battler

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## P63H (Jan 28, 2019)

Now I have a better understanding of why the B-29 project cost more than 2.8 billion dollars while the Manhattan Project cost about 2 billion.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2019)

1944 Press Photo Anshan B-29 Superfortress drops bombs on Showa Steel Works | eBay
WWII Sterling AAF Air Crew Wings Badge & Sergeant Named and Dated Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2019)

#917 WWII Color Kodachrome Slide ~ B-29 Superfortress & Crew Members ~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

USAAF B-29 314th Bomb Wing Nose Art Guam 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo #2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

USAAF B-29 29th BG 314th BW Nose Art Guam 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo #1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2019)

USAAF B-29 313th BW 9th BG Nose Art Tinian 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Airman Posed by Front of B-29 Bomber on Airfield!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2019)

Agreed


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2019)

USAAF B-29 315th BW 501st BG Nose Art Guam 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2019)

USAAF B-29 Superfortress in Formation Pacific 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2019)

WWII Associated Press Wire Photo B-29 Tail Gun Loaded for Tokyo Raid DSP296 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2019)

1945 Wright High Altitude Bell Jar Test Chamber B-29 Engines Original News Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2019)

1945 Wright High Altitude Bell Jar Test Chamber B-29 Engines Original News Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2019)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber Naked Female w/ Dice!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

Original Slide - USAF 87737 BATTLIN BONNIE B-29 Superfortress Airplane 1945 RBK | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 3, 2019)

Beauty


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2019)

Original 1940's 50's Airwing Crew and a Boeing B-29 Superfortress Bomber Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2019)

ad Wing attack Plan R

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

WWII MILITARY 26, B29 ACTION 8X10 PHOTOGRAPHS | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 US ARMY AIRFORCE B29 CHRISTMAS 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "THUMPER"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber w/ Naked Female Rolling a Pair of Dice!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2019)

Orig 1945 B-29 Planes Refuel From Japan to Chicago WWII Military Aircraft Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

BOEING SUPERFORTRESS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

BOEING SUPERFORTRESS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

BOEING SUPERFORTRESS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

Got it from the pdf


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2019)

What did the Brits call it? Washington?


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

19th Bohttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page9



mb Group & Ground crew's posing with a B-29 BUB early 1951, at Kadena AFB in Okinawa, Japan


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2019)

Officers all spic and span on the ground, enlisted guys just chillin' on the wings


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

BOEING SUPERFORTRESS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2019)

USAAF B-29 B-50 Eagle Nose Art USA 1948 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2019)

USAAF B-29 19th BG Buster Nose Art Marianas 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2019)

USAAF B-29 393rd BG Bockscar Nose Art Atomic Bomb 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2019)

USAAF B-29 9th BG 5th Marine Div Nose Art Tinian 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF B-29 BOMBER RARE O-Q-3 TARGET DRONE GLIDER 71 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2019)

original ww2 bomber photo with nose art purple arrow & men loading bombs | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2020)

Original WWII Photo..Superfortress Takes off for Raid ...10 x 8 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

WWII US Army 1945 B-29 Boeing Superfortress Airplane Nose Photo Recon Crew 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

USAF Air Force Photo Boeing B-29 Superfortress Machine Guns Gunner Bomber #7 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

USAF Air Force Photo Boeing B-29 Superfortress Turrets Bomb Bay Plane #8 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Photo: B-29 Bombers Lined Up in Winter on Airfield!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Orig WWII AAF B-29 Superfortress Nose Art Photo - "Up n' Comin" 20 AF, Tinian 45 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2020)

WW2 U.S. A.A.F. INTEL DIVISION PHOTO. B-29 3/4 FRONT VIEW | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 14, 2020)

Rarely seen camo, nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Photo: B-29 Bomber Fuselage on Airfield w/ Wings Removed!!! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Shinpachi (May 6, 2020)

Looks like a 1/1 scale model for a movie in my impression.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 6, 2020)

I thought maybe it was used for training maintenance crews. Can't see where the wings would attach

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2020)

Original WWII Photo B-29 Crew Member w/Variety of Aerial Reconnaissance Camera | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2020)

WWII B-29 'TOKYO ROSE' 3RD PHOTO RECON SQUAD PHOTO ALBUM JAPAN NAGASAKI BOMBINGS | eBay
eBay Nose art (all nations)


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Vintage 1947 FEAF - 5th AF 31st SRS - F-13/RB-29 Aircraft Photo - Named | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2020)

Ryan Crierie 
B-29 with Grand Slam


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Original WWII AAF Photo- B-29 Crash Landed - Tail # 224736, 444 BG - CBI - 1944 | eBay

42-4736 (444th BG, 678th BS) crashed during wheels-up belly landing Feb 1, 1945. All crew survived. Not known if aicraft was repaired.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## cammerjeff (Jun 29, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: B-29 Bomber Fuselage on Airfield w/ Wings Removed!!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 580307



I wonder if that is the demonstrator the Japanese built for training Pilots to attack B-29's? I have read that they built a "Moc up" But I have never seen a picture of it>


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 30, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> USAAF B-29 393rd BG Bockscar Nose Art Atomic Bomb 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay





Snautzer01 said:


> USAAF B-29 9th BG 5th Marine Div Nose Art Tinian 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay



Interesting in the colour photos that the nose gear was a sandy colour.



Snautzer01 said:


> original ww2 bomber photo with nose art purple arrow & men loading bombs | eBay



"Purple Shaft" - great name!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Boeing B-29 Superfortress Command Decision at Iowa City in 1955, Orig Slide e19b | eBay

Can not be more looking like the 1950

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 21, 2020)

nasm site

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 29, 2020)

net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 30, 2020)

johnbr said:


> nasm site



"The crew of Enola Gay share a moment of mirth after seeing the atom bomb on its trolley for the first time"


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

Original Ww2 20th Air Force Grouping | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

WWII Photo Servicemen Fighter Plane Photograph WW II War Air Force VTG Image WW2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 31, 2020)

The "Target for Tonight" card is intriguing, can't quite zoom in on it to read everything but don't really have to in order to get the idea...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

35mm RED Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - B-29 Superfortress 44-69739 at Tinian 1945 | eBay

Baugher: Boeing B-29-60-BW Superfortress, (504th BG, 398th BS) in landing accident at North Field, Tinian Feb 27, 1945. All crew survived but aircraft DBR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

WWII Photo B-29 Bomber MP Watching Over Terrible Terry Australia 4.5" x 3.5" B&W | eBay
WWII Photo B-29 Bomber Guards Terrible Terry Nose Art Australia 4.5" x 3.5" B&W | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2020)

1944 Press Photo B-29 Superfortress crew examines damage to engines during WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 13, 2020)

Jacking accident in assembly factory 1945

source WW2 Photo Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Boeing B-29 Superfortress Command Decision at Iowa City in 1955, Orig Slide e19b | eBay
> 
> Can not be more looking like the 1950
> 
> View attachment 586935


I'd guess they have the date correct for a change, the Ford wagon looks to be a 1955.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> I'd guess they have the date correct for a change, the Ford wagon looks to be a 1955.


I ment the Era.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

Original Slide Air-to-Air USAF 93rd BS Boeing B-29 Superfortress 1951 Korean War | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2020)

WWII USAAF B-29 Superfortress 20th AF Naha Okinawa 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo #2 | eBay
WWII USAAF B-29 Superfortress 20th AF Naha Okinawa 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Tiny Fireburn (Feb 13, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> RAF Boeing B-29 Washington B.1 WW346 at Aldergrove
> 
> View attachment 365713


I am seeking a copy of this photo of Washington WW346 of 192 Sqn for an article I'm preparing on the squadron. Can anyone help me with a high resolution copy.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

Original Slide, USAF Boeing B-29 Superfortress at Taegu, 1953 Korean War | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

Genie, 1st Super Fortress to land in Australia photographed at Mascot Aerodrome. Date[ca. 1945]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2021)

WWII 6th Bomb Group B-29 Photo Album (66 Photos) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII 6th Bomb Group B-29 Photo Album (66 Photos) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Shasta , She has ta have ( i.g. oill fuel etc)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - B-29 42-24731 K-297 444th BG 677th Bomb Squadron Burma #2 | eBay


All of the photographs listed this week belonged to Lt. Colonel William W. Hieble M.D. He was with the 5332nd Headquarters Brigade "Mars Task Force".



www.ebay.com












WWII US GI Photo - B-29 42-24731 K-297 444th BG 677th Bomb Squadron Burma #1 | eBay


All of the photographs listed this week belonged to Lt. Colonel William W. Hieble M.D. He was with the 5332nd Headquarters Brigade "Mars Task Force".



www.ebay.com















Boeing B-29-45-BW 42-24731






www.444thbg.org


444th Bomb Group Association Home Page. Dedicated to preserving the history of the first WW-II B-29 Superfortress unit: 58th Bomb Wing, 20th Army Air Force.



www.444thbg.org





Victory Girl 42-24731


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2021)

ORIG WWII NOSE ART BOMBER PHOTO "HOLLY HAWK" B-29 SUPERFORTRESS 112th Seabees | eBay


Original Vintage WW2 Era B-29 Superfortress Bomber Nose Art Photograph with penned note on the back which reads; "112th Sponsored B-29 "Holly Hawk" Yep that's me in the middle on the left" Photo measures: 2 5/8" x 4 1/2" Condition: Original WWII era photograph in excellent vintage condition with...



www.ebay.com






Holly Hawk , Seabees


















SeaBees B-29U.S. Naval Construction Battalions were attached to, enabled and supported military operations of every branch of the United States Armed Forces in WWII. The 6 th Naval Construction Brigade's relationship with the Army Air Corps at Tinian was especially close.
Not long after the arrival of the B-29's on Tinian , a special comradeship developed between SeaBees and Airmen. Many SeaBee Battalions would "adopt" an aircraft by officially painting their logo and name on the B-29's nose. The quality of life for the crew of the plane improved considerably because the SeaBees provided the crew of "their" SuperFortress with better Quonset huts, washing machines, better mattresses, ice cream and many other comforts of life. The SeaBees in return were personally represented in the B-29 raids on the Japanese homeland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII 6th Bomb Group B-29 Photo Album (66 Photos) | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII 6th Bomb Group B-29 Photo Album (66 Photos) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...











WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group B-29 Shasta Tail #44-87734 Powering Up Engines | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group B-29 Shasta Tail #44-87734 Powering Up Engines at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





B-29-90-BW 44-87734 (19th BW, 93rd BS) missing between Okinawa and Korea Jan 23, 1952

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group Mechanics Work On B-29 Superfortress Engine #1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group Mechanics Work On B-29 Superfortress Engine #1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group B-29 Shasta Tail #44-87734 Powering Up Engines | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group B-29 Shasta Tail #44-87734 Powering Up Engines at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...











WWII US GI Photo - M2 Cletrac Towing 6th Bomb Group B-29 w/ Pirate Nose Art | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - M2 Cletrac Towing 6th Bomb Group B-29 w/ Pirate Nose Art at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII US GI Photo - M2 Cletrac Towing 6th Bomb Group B-29 w/ Pirate Nose Art | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - M2 Cletrac Towing 6th Bomb Group B-29 w/ Pirate Nose Art at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...











WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group GIs Goofing Off By B-29 w/ Nose Art Shasta #2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group GIs Goofing Off By B-29 w/ Nose Art Shasta #2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group GIs Goofing Off By B-29 w/ Nose Art Shasta #2 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group GIs Goofing Off By B-29 w/ Nose Art Shasta #2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...











WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group GIs Goofing Off By B-29 w/ Nose Art Shasta #1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group GIs Goofing Off By B-29 w/ Nose Art Shasta #1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group GIs Goofing Off By B-29 w/ Nose Art Shasta #1 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group GIs Goofing Off By B-29 w/ Nose Art Shasta #1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...











WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group GI By B-29 w/ Pirate & Bomb Nose Art Shasta | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group GI By B-29 w/ Pirate & Bomb Nose Art Shasta at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## bdefen (Jul 5, 2021)

Fifi was here 7 years ago, a week and a half after July 4th, 2014. Had a nice walk-through tour of the cockpit and forward section. Couldn't crawl down the pressure tunnel over the bomb bay to the rear, just got to look.

The next-to-last photo is just before startup to leave the following Monday. The fire trucks were on hand should something go amiss during startup.

I also have video of the startup - lots a of smoke and a backfire or two. What a production that was! The video files are rather large - probably too big to attach here.

What a machine!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

1950s Album RAF aircraft photos 21x17cm 17 good clear images B29 Valiant Canberr | eBay


After the conclusion of WW2 and the rapid advancement into the late 1940s, the RAF was looking to upgrade its aging bomber fleet of Lincoln's and Lancaster's to the new Jet bombers. However their development would not be completed until the early 50s, leaving Britain with a very troublesome...



www.ebay.com





WW346

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2021)

Vintage WW2 Nose Art Snapshot Photograph B29 Superfortress Our Gal | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage WW2 Nose Art Snapshot Photograph B29 Superfortress Our Gal at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


















Accident Boeing B-29A Superfortress 44-61932, 24 Oct 1951


Boeing B-29A-55-BN Superfortress 44-61932: Assigned to 19th Bomb Group, Andersen AFB, Guam. Named Our Gal. Re-Assigned to 343rd Bomb Squadron, 98th Bomb Group, Spokane AFB, Washington....



aviation-safety.net





Type:




Boeing B-29A SuperfortressOwner/operator:98th BWg /343rd BSqn USAF (98th Bomb Wingg /343rd BSqn United States Air Force)Registration: 44-61932MSN: 11409Fatalities:Fatalities: 4 / Occupants: 11Other fatalities:0Aircraft damage: Written off (damaged beyond repair)Location:Wonsan Harbor near Tri-yom-do, Kongwon -



North Korea Phase: CombatNature:MilitaryDeparture airport:Kadena AB, Okinawa, JapanDestination airport:
 Narrative:
Boeing B-29A-55-BN Superfortress 44-61932: Assigned to 19th Bomb Group, Andersen AFB, Guam. Named 'Our Gal'. Re-Assigned to 343rd Bomb Squadron, 98th Bomb Group, Spokane AFB, Washington. Name 'Our Girl' retained. 

Written off (destroyed in combat operations): When 40 to 70 MiGs attacked a B-29 formation during a bombing run over North Korea, aircraft 44-61932 was damaged to the degree that the crew abandoned their aircraft and bailed out over Wonsan Harbor near Tri-yom-do, Kongwon, on October 24, 1951. US Navy aircraft flew RESCAP over the crew. All but two were rescued. However four were killed, and the bodies of two were not recovered.

Abplanalp, Sgt. Bobby D. - rescued
Dorsey, Corporal. L.W. - rescued
Foster, M/Sgt. Wilbur (flight engineer)- KIA (died during the bailout, body recovered).
Fyffe, 1st Lt. Luke Cole "Billy" (pilot) - KIA/MIA (body not recovered)
Haberle, 1st Lt. William Joseph (radar operator) - KIA/MIA (body not recovered)
Harig, 1st Lt. James W. - rescued
Johnson, Sgt. James A. (radio operator) - KIA (body recovered)
Manley, Capt. Melvin C. - rescued
Simon, Corporal. Harvey - tail gunner - rescued
Singleton, Corporal, R.L. - rescued
Zierler, 1st Lt. A. - rescued

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2021)

Photos WW II, B-29s parachute food and supplies to Japanese POWs 8/45,313 BW (H) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Photos WW II, B-29s parachute food and supplies to Japanese POWs 8/45,313 BW (H) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





B-29s parachute food and supplies to Japanese POWs 8/45,313 BW (H)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 15, 2021)

My uncle in the 315th mentions flying some of those PW supply drop missions, although he mentions long cylinders that sort of conform to the bomb bay, I'll have to look that up in his diary now.


----------



## HKavengerteam (Nov 15, 2021)

johnbr said:


> B-29 Superfortress dropping a British 12000 lb Blockbuster 1945.
> View attachment 523254





johnbr said:


> Loading 12,000 lb US Tallboy bomb on a B-29 Superfortress at Guam in the Marianas Islands 1945.
> View attachment 523253



I do not think this was Guam in 1945. There were no tall boys dropped from the Mariana’s over Japan in WWII. Perhaps tested post war.


----------



## HKavengerteam (Nov 15, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> USAAF B-29 19th BG Buster Nose Art Marianas 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 561261



That photo is from the Korean War and definitely NOT in the Mariana’s. There was No USAF in 1945. It was the USAAF and not painted on the side of aircraft.


----------



## HKavengerteam (Nov 15, 2021)

johnbr said:


> nasm site
> View attachment 589195
> View attachment 589196



Top photo is Iwo Jima


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2021)

You are doing something wrong replying. 

 Wurger
can you clean it a bit up please?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2021)

Done...


----------



## HKavengerteam (Nov 15, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Done...


Thank you! I am new here and I apologise for messing up


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

AM703 Foto Luftwaffe USA Flugzeug plane bomber 1944 Yankee pride emblem ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM703 Foto Luftwaffe USA Flugzeug plane bomber 1944 Yankee pride emblem ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Pride of the Yankees

Run away prop ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 3, 2022)

He flew first firebomb raid over Tokyo


It was March 9, 1945. Sgt. Bob Wallace was a radioman aboard “Pride of the Yankees,” a B-29 Superfortress flying lead bomber on the first firebomb raid over Tokyo during World War II.




donmooreswartales.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2022)

UNITED STATES USA B-29 ENGINEERS INTELLIGENCE WW2 ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO c.1945 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for UNITED STATES USA B-29 ENGINEERS INTELLIGENCE WW2 ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO c.1945 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





First engine change Saipan. The Jumpin Stud B-29-15-BA 42-63414 A49 The Jumpin Stud flown by 1/Lt James D. Voight of the 871st BS / 497th BG, Isely Field, Saipan, June, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien Tony collision 3-12-1944 Sunday

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 282117


Would not want to arm wrestle this guy!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 282117


Interestingly enough, at first glance this guy could be my dad's twin, he has the same hair and general facial features. When I look closer I see the differences but at first glance it was rather jarring.

No it's not him, dad was not in B-29's nor anywhere near what this fellow is doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Feb 14, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> Interestingly enough, at first glance this guy could be my dad's twin, he has the same hair and general facial features. When I look closer I see the differences but at first glance it was rather jarring.
> 
> No it's not him, dad was not in B-29's nor anywhere near what this fellow is doing.


What does "Comp B" written on the bombs signify? Type of explosive?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)

Yep ... Comp B = Composition B that is an explosive consisting of castable mixtures of RDX and TNT.


----------



## bdefen (Feb 14, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Yep ... Comp B = Composition B that is an explosive consisting of castable mixtures of RDX and TNT.


BOOM!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)

He, he, he ...

Other ones can be :

TNT - Trinitrotoluene 
Tritonal - a mixture of 80% TNT and 20% aluminium powder.





the source: the net ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Feb 14, 2022)

Wurger said:


> He, he, he ...
> 
> Other ones can be :
> 
> ...


What's in incendiary bombs, like those smaller guys dropped on Japan?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)

The AN-M69 Incendiary Bomb. This was a cluster-based napalm weapon created by the Standard Oil Development Company.









the pic source:








Who Made That Firebomb?


The terrible banality of a weapon explicitly invented to target civilian populations.




blog.nuclearsecrecy.com












M69 incendiary - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Feb 14, 2022)

Wurger said:


> The AN-M69 Incendiary Bomb. This was a cluster-based napalm weapon created by the Standard Oil Development Company.
> 
> View attachment 657971
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)

bdefen said:


> Thanks!
















incendiary – Masako and Spam Musubi


Posts about incendiary written by Mustang.Koji




p47koji.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

1945 Smoky Hill Army AF Salina, KS Photo B-29 airplane, Baker hoist














1945 WWII Smoky Hill Army AF Salina, KS Photo B-29 airplane, Baker hoist | eBay


They were housed in one of those 1960s-70 magnetic photo albums. Nothing written in album nor on the backs.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

1945 Smoky Hill Army AF Salina

B-29A-10-BN Superfortress 42-93879 to F-13A

RB-29J (RB-29, FB-29J, F-13, F-13A )
Section source: see Baugher
Early B-29/B-29As that were modified for photo reconnaissance carried the F-13/F-13A designations, with "F" meaning 'photo'. The aircraft (118 modified B-29BWs and B-29As) carried three K-17B, two K-22 and one K-18 cameras. Between the end of World War II (1945) and 1948 the designation was changed to FB-29J. In 1948, the F-13/FB-29s were redesignated















1945 WWII Smoky Hill Army Air Field Salina, KS Photo B-29 tail #293879 & crew | eBay


They were housed in one of those 1960s-70 magnetic photo albums. Nothing written in album nor on the backs.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

USAF ARDC Boeing B-50A Superfortress, 1950s















Original Slide, USAF ARDC Boeing B-50A Superfortress, 1950s | eBay


Subject: USAF ARDC Boeing B-50A Superfortress (s/n 46-57). The scan below has not captured all detail, but shows the relative sharpness of the slide. The green text reading "embitt scan" was superimposed after scanning.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## gkjl (Apr 13, 2022)

1943 B-29 Taking off for a mission out of Kweilin China



1943 B-29 Taking off for a mission out of Kweilin China 6 Original photographs | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF B-29 BOMBER RARE O-Q-3 TARGET DRONE GLIDER 71 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 562103


I wonder where this picture was taken? The hills in the back bear a resemblance to the White Tank Mountains west of Phoenix, Az near Luke AFB. There were several strips in the area but, to my knowledge, they were used to train fighter pilots and a bit south of there was a plant and adjacent airstrip that had something to do with medium bombers. The big boys never came around Luke or the aux fields, that Ive heard of. 

Biggest reason for getting my hamster running upstairs is that I found the remains of what I believe was a drone similar to that one, while hunting the White Tanks in the early 2000s. 
I’ve looked far and wide and until now have never seen anything remotely similar. 
Does anyone have any links to references dealing with these and other WW2 era drones/targets?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> I wonder where this picture was taken? The hills in the back bear a resemblance to the White Tank Mountains west of Phoenix, Az near Luke AFB. There were several strips in the area but, to my knowledge, they were used to train fighter pilots and a bit south of there was a plant and adjacent airstrip that had something to do with medium bombers. The big boys never came around Luke or the aux fields, that Ive heard of.
> 
> Biggest reason for getting my hamster running upstairs is that I found the remains of what I believe was a drone similar to that one, while hunting the White Tanks in the early 2000s.
> I’ve looked far and wide and until now have never seen anything remotely similar.
> Does anyone have any links to references dealing with these and other WW2 era drones/targets?


I have put up a few ww2 drones but not that specific to an area.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2022)

JATO B-29A-10-BN 42-93921 

Baugher used at Wright Field to test feasibility of towing a P-80 to increase the fighter's range.














1946 aviation print photos Mustangs, B-17 launches V-1 Buzz Bomb more.. 050922 | eBay


This is an original 1946 magazine photos. 7 photos various sizes. Air Power for Peace. size 6.5" x 11 " in excellent condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

Post war















USAF Boeing B-29 Superfortress Aircraft in early 1950's, Kodachrome Slide i1a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for USAF Boeing B-29 Superfortress Aircraft in early 1950's, Kodachrome Slide i1a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 20, 2022)

Korea


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 21, 2022)

I agree, Korean war ear, she seems to still be wearing the night time attire for nocturnal raids to Japan leftover from 1945 though, or did they also black them out for Korea? Seems I read somewhere that the black stayed on for several years after WWII up to and including Korea.


----------



## special ed (Jun 21, 2022)

Note logo "United States Air Force" at the camo line.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 21, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> I agree, Korean war ear, she seems to still be wearing the night time attire for nocturnal raids to Japan leftover from 1945 though, or did they also black them out for Korea? Seems I read somewhere that the black stayed on for several years after WWII up to and including Korea.


They blacked them out in Korea when they went to night bombings

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2022)

3rd Photo Recon crew decorated, Saipan . First Recce over Tokyo
























11/28/1944 WWII 7x9 press photo B-29 airplane & 3rd Recon crew decorated, Saipan | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 11/28/1944 WWII 7x9 press photo B-29 airplane & 3rd Recon crew decorated, Saipan at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

Petrol Packin' Mama Kelly field 1945




















WWII 1945 KELLY FIELD TEXAS TWO (2) ORIGINAL 8X10 GLOSSY PHOTOS B-29 BOMBERS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII 1945 KELLY FIELD TEXAS TWO (2) ORIGINAL 8X10 GLOSSY PHOTOS B-29 BOMBERS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## bdefen (Sep 13, 2022)

Are those "kills" marks on the side, or "missions"? They look like camels.


----------



## cammerjeff (Sep 13, 2022)

I thought those Camel marking signified a supply trip over the "Hump" to China, but as this seems to be a very early B-29 buy the green camo, and the fact it is located at Kelly Field in Texas, I am not sure what they Signify?


----------



## bdefen (Sep 13, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> I thought those Camel marking signified a supply trip over the "Hump" to China, but as this seems to be a very early B-29 buy the green camo, and the fact it is located at Kelly Field in Texas, I am not sure what they Signify?


I've seen some other photos where there are camel marks. Like below.





Consolidated B-24 Liberator


Innocence A-Broad Grp. Sq. Serial, 494 865 44-40733



ww2aircraft.net


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 13, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> I thought those Camel marking signified a supply trip over the "Hump" to China, but as this seems to be a very early B-29 buy the green camo, and the fact it is located at Kelly Field in Texas, I am not sure what they Signify?


I'm pretty certain the Camels indicate missions over the Hump. As far as the green B-29? Possible propaganda tour


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 13, 2022)

Here ya go;

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 13, 2022)

The planes' name may mean the normal fuel carried or it may have flown the Hump in the early days carrying fuel supplies. Note no turrets and maybe associate systems.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Sep 13, 2022)

Thanks! All good information. BTW, I like the Yin-Yang nose wheel "hubcap"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Sep 13, 2022)

Makes me think of "Catch 22" and General Dreedle's plane with whitewall tires.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 13, 2022)

bdefen said:


> Makes me think of "Catch 22" and General Dreedle's plane with whitewall tires.


That was actually a "thing."
















images from the internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 13, 2022)

I thought that was a gag! The things one learns here.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

Some had the inner wheels painted as a star

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Sep 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 282117


Something tells me this is not the guy you want to get on the wrong side of come closing time…it looks like he WAS the bomb hoist.


----------



## BlackSheep (Sep 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Dummy,Tinian 1944
> 
> View attachment 284455


These are things not much talked about. 
We’ve all seen gun footage of decoys on Japanese fields being shot up, but, that stuff still went both ways, at times and it was worth the man hours to erect these diversions for attackers and recon flights.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2022)

7 WORLD WAR II PHOTO NEGATIVES United States Air Force Planes Military Men WWII | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 7 WORLD WAR II PHOTO NEGATIVES United States Air Force Planes Military Men WWII at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Donivanp (Sep 23, 2022)

19th BG Korea

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Sep 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 688363
> 
> 
> View attachment 688364
> ...


Reminds me of the movie weenies trying to pull Fifi's prop thru for the movie scene of which I can't remember.


----------



## BlackSheep (Sep 23, 2022)

bdefen said:


> BOOM!


There is a video on YouTube, somewhere I’ll have to poke around it’s been so long since I’ve seen it, but it follows a RAF EOD guy, who inherited the job of disarming the old blitz-era bombs that pop-up in England, even still. 

There was an very interesting scenario where a large bomb, 550lb?, was in a cellar and couldn’t be removed for disposal in the country, so after much study and consulting old Nazi/RAF/USAAF materials he had to steam the explosives in order to use a sort of closed-circuit vacuum to suck them out of the case. The machine had to be very precise because there was only something like 6 degrees between safely melting the solid explosive and detonating/ignition of the fuel, of course, the material was referencing current manufacture ordnance and not 75 year old weathered and damaged product.

Edit: While writing, I remembered the reason the bomb could not be moved was due to leakage of the primary explosive (picric acid?). So, he couldn’t just unscrew the giant blasting cap-type device because the secondary/bulk explosive was contaminated with these extremely pressure/temperature/pucker sensitive crystals. 

You know what they say, it’s a dirty job, but……

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## EwenS (Sep 26, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I'm pretty certain the Camels indicate missions over the Hump. As far as the green B-29? Possible propaganda tour


The very earliest B-29-1 from the Boeing Wichita plant came off the production line in camouflage. Not sure how many exactly. But a fair number ended up with units of the 58th BW in India. The first B-29 arrived in India on 2 April 1944 and by 8 May some 130 had arrived at their bases in Bengal, with a number lost en route. For the next month they were mainly engaged in flying fuel and supplies over the Hump to their forward bases in China. Of nearly 3,000 hours flown in May, 83% was on Hump missions. They flew their first bombing mission (from their Indian bases to Bangkok) on 5 June 1944.

The aircraft in the photo (serial 42-62??) was amongst the first 106 delivered. Judging by the large marking painted out on the fin, it might well have served with the 462nd BG in India.

The survivors of these early B-29s were returned to the USA during the winter of 1944/45 as “war weary”, which probably explains how it ended up at Kelly Field with Hump markings.

As for the B-24s, over 200 (of over 2,000 planned) B-24J/L were converted at modification centres in the USA, to C-109 tankers, stripped of armament, with 8 extra fuel tanks in the fuselage to carry fuel over the Hump in support of B-29 operations. The programme was curtailed when the decision was taken to transfer the 58th BW to the Marianas from March 1945.

In addition the aircraft of the 7th BG, 10th AF were withdrawn from bombing operations in May 1945 in accordance with US policy, following the capture of Rangoon. They were then redeployed to haul fuel over the Hump until the end of the war. Had the war gone on the unit would have itself moved forward into China along with the rest of 10th AF to work alongside the 14th AF.

The photo above with bomb and Hump markings is probably from the 7th BG. Note also the black belly and shark mouth worn by a number of this unit’s aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2022)

Remote control turrets

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

B-29 OVER DIXIE" BOEING B-29 SUPERFORTRESS BOMBER PRODUCTION PLANT MARIETTA GEORGIA

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 21, 2022)

I forget to appreciate how much effort went into build the infrastructure to mass produce these large, complicated aircraft.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2022)

Putting out engine fire (?)














1940s WWII USAAF aircraft Official Press 8x10 Photo putting out engire fire | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s WWII USAAF aircraft Official Press 8x10 Photo putting out engire fire at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Putting out engine fire (?)
> 
> View attachment 697637
> 
> ...


No, smoke from the exhaust but he's not taking any chances!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2022)

Enola Gay



















WW2 ENOLA GAY PHOTO. SEE PICS. WITH SOME CREW. 1944, 1945 | eBay


ONE COULD BE TIBBETS. BUT STILL HAS A NICE CLEAR IMAGE OF THE BOMBER. HAS A NUMBER STAMP ON THE BOTTOM. SEE MULTIPLE PHOTOS. WAS NOT SCANNED OR COPIED, EXACTLY AS FOUND.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 30, 2022)

Indian Maid Seabee sponsored ship.




















RARE! WWII XXI BOMBER COMMAND INDIAN MAID SEABEE-29 B-29 PLANE NOSE ART PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RARE! WWII XXI BOMBER COMMAND INDIAN MAID SEABEE-29 B-29 PLANE NOSE ART PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2023)

Good shots!


----------



## NRock (Jan 4, 2023)

Snautzer01 said:


> USAAF B-29 314th Bomb Wing Nose Art Guam




What is name of this B29 ?


----------



## Brutus57 (Jan 5, 2023)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group B-29 Shasta Tail #44-87734 Powering Up Engines | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - 6th Bomb Group B-29 Shasta Tail #44-87734 Powering Up Engines at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


This was Shasta, my father’s bomber for most of his time on Tinian. He was an FE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## NRock (Jan 5, 2023)

Thanks.. I found some of my dads old pics from his time on Guam and pretty sure he was on this same plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## NRock (Jan 6, 2023)

Snautzer01 said:


> USAAF B-29 314th Bomb Wing Nose Art 9 ?





Snautzer01 said:


> USAAF B-29 314th Bomb Wing Nose Art Guam 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo #2 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 534813


This is the B-29 I meant.. what was the name of THIS plane ? I have a pic of my dad in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2023)

I do not know. Sorry.


----------



## NRock (Jan 6, 2023)

Any idea where to cross reference the artwork to a plane number?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2023)

the source: B-29 Superfortress ww2 heavy bomber designed by Boeing | World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2023)

And two more ...









the source: 
Capt Wetsel D. Waggoner, Airplane Commander, Crew 18, 60th Sqd 39th Bomb Group (VH)


Photos: Crew 18, 60th BS 39th Bomb Group (VH)

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## NRock (Jan 6, 2023)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 701360
> 
> 
> View attachment 701358
> ...


Anyone know the name of this B-29 ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Steijger (Monday at 2:29 PM)

johnbr said:


> *B-29 Superfortress dropping a British 12000 lb Blockbuster 1945.*
> View attachment 523254


Any idea of the serial of this B-29?? It seems to end with '77'...


----------



## cammerjeff (Monday at 2:50 PM)

I would suspect it is one of the 15 Modified Silverplate B29's but non of them have a S/N ending in 77? 









509th Composite Group - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





interesting that Bockscar has a victor number of 77. But I don't think it is Bockscar though.


----------



## EwenS (Monday at 3:09 PM)

Steijger said:


> Any idea of the serial of this B-29?? It seems to end with '77'...


42-63577. This was a B-29 selected for USAAF trials at Eglin AAFB between Feb & June 1945. Modified specially for these trials. Here is the AAF report produced.


https://apps.dtic.mil/sti/pdfs/ADB972848.pdf

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Steijger (Monday at 5:56 PM)

EwenS said:


> 42-63577. This was a B-29 selected for USAAF trials at Eglin AAFB between Feb & June 1945. Modified specially for these trials. Here is the AAF report produced.
> 
> 
> https://apps.dtic.mil/sti/pdfs/ADB972848.pdf


Super, and what a great document! very helpful! The Tallboy/Grand Slam testing in the US, UK, and Germany now makes much more sense. 
The following serials I figured for B-29 Tallboys testing planes: 42-63577, 42-63693, 44-62263 (Eglin) 45-21747, 45-21750, 45-21751 (Project Ruby), 
In 1947 three B-29s from 97th BG went to Giebelstadt in Germany (July - Nov) as part of Project Harken. This involved testing of 25, 000-pound
Amazons. The B-29s were from 340th BS, but what were their serials?


----------



## EwenS (Tuesday at 9:10 AM)

Here is the Project Harken report


https://apps.dtic.mil/sti/pdfs/AD0376934.pdf



And the Project Ruby report


https://apps.dtic.mil/sti/pdfs/ADA065940.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Thursday at 6:46 AM)

B-29-80-BW 44-70143 Talie Ho!
444th Bombardment Group, 677th Bombardment Squadron as an Engineer aboard the B-29 Talie Ho during WWII toward the end of 1944-1945. His Captain was Paul Burnor.

Assigned to 444th on 06/01/1945 Tinian Markings: Triangle N #17 Survived the war - Reclaimed at Tinker 08/08/1954

















Original WW II US Bomber & Crew Photo | eBay
2nd picture from www.444thbg.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Thursday at 10:29 AM)




----------

